# Delete a Topic



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

Could one of you guys delete my Topic "Canadians Get Figure-Skating Gold, Judge Banned" in the sports forum.

I made a 'boo''boo', I wanted to reply to Karls post, not ADD NEW TOPIC.......*sigh*

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

Got it! A lot of people make that mistake. I am looking into changing the button configuration to keep that from happening.


----------

